# Craigslist Call



## UltraShy

I just got off the phone with a woman I met on craigslist. She's 50 & married, so nothing romantic. Just a friend, but we talked for an hour and 50 minutes. We talked so long that we had to stop because my phone battery was dying.

I found her through a social anxiety ad. The following is the exact text of that ad:



> *Social Anxiety* - m4w (Wauwatosa)
> 
> SWM, 40, 6', 210# seeks WF who shares my problem of social anxiety. I don't work because I'm disabled by anxiety and I'm all alone in life because of my fear of rejection. I'm looking for a woman who can accept me for who I am.
> 
> I'm terrified of meeting, terrified of merely talking on the phone, but I'm also sick & tired of being alone in life.
> 
> My name is Karl. Please put my name in the subject line such that I may weed out spam. Look forward to hearing from you.


So go forth and post to craigslist and you too can meet folks with SA in your area just as I have done.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

**** that ****.


----------



## Daveyboy

Craigslist...
Geez don't you read the news....
Can't believe people still do this stuff in this day and age...

I'd be very suspicious of a married 50 year old woman who just wants to talk ..

Hope you have auto defrost on your freezer... You might end up in their..

Sorry.. this is really bad advice, especially for younger girls..


----------



## arishorts

Daveyboy said:


> Craigslist...
> Geez don't you read the news....
> Can't believe people still do this stuff in this day and age...
> 
> I'd be very suspicious of a married 50 year old woman who just wants to talk ..
> 
> Hope you have auto defrost on your freezer... You might end up in their..
> 
> Sorry.. this is really bad advice, especially for younger girls..


This is bad advice for people without common sense. They're having a conversation where neither of them wants to meet up and the man is 40 years old. he should be able to handle himself.


----------



## UltraShy

arishorts said:


> They're having a conversation where neither of them wants to meet up and the man is 40 years old. he should be able to handle himself.


She wants to meet for lunch in a few weeks. Do you suggest I get a holster by then so I can put my concealed carry permit into use to fend off a 5 foot tall woman? Or do you think perhaps firearms won't be needed to protect me from this petite gal?

I thought I was cynical, but somehow you guys manage to beat me. That's no easy task.


----------



## CEB32

UltraShy said:


> She wants to meet for lunch in a few weeks. Do you suggest I get a holster by then so I can put my concealed carry permit into use to fend off a 5 foot tall woman? Or do you think perhaps firearms won't be needed to protect me from this petite gal?
> 
> I thought I was cynical, but somehow you guys manage to beat me. That's no easy task.


The moment you underestimate someone is the moment you are in trouble ;-)

What would be more worring to you, me at 6.5 and 230 lbs or one of my old friends who was 5.5 and 135 lbs?. He was a bloody scotish nut job lol, sure in a one on one fair knowing fight id have him easy, but hes the kind of guy who would ram a fork into your eye and force you to eat it when you least expect it.

As for craigslist, i put up an add once and it got flaged and deleted within 2 days, the place is a joke full of script bots for sites,weirdos and a very small % of genuine people. Any met up on that place especially in america should be taken very seriously


----------



## zomgz

I used Craigslist once to buy something. Went really smoothly. For personals? Maybe not so much, but I've never tried.


----------



## komorikun

Nothing ever bad happened to me using craigslist. It's mainly just horny, harmless guys as long as you do some basic weeding out.


----------



## BadGirl

Well done, that is a triumph - making a nice new friend. It's great that you talked so long on the phone - that's definitely a good sign.


----------



## arishorts

UltraShy said:


> She wants to meet for lunch in a few weeks. Do you suggest I get a holster by then so I can put my concealed carry permit into use to fend off a 5 foot tall woman? Or do you think perhaps firearms won't be needed to protect me from this petite gal?
> 
> I thought I was cynical, but somehow you guys manage to beat me. That's no easy task.


haha i don't know man, she might have pepper spray. In that case you may need to pop one in her kneecap. I'm kidding. I think if you're going to a public place and not meeting at someone's house, secluded, in privacy, then you shouldn't bring a weapon. That would frighten me if i was her. Like they're saying, if you do meet in private then you take the chance of meeting someone who isn't exactly who they say they are and they could harm you.


----------



## UltraShy

zomgz said:


> I used Craigslist once to buy something. Went really smoothly. For personals? Maybe not so much, but I've never tried.


Given that you're 23 & female it's not like you really have to resort to personal ads. You probably have guys introducing themselves all the time, something which doesn't happen when you're 40 & male.

I'm currently trying to sell something on Criagslist too: 120 acres of hunting land in Northern WI for $54,900. I have listings under every city in WI, plus Chicago & Minneapolis as well. It gets replies on a daily basis, but no bids ever submitted to our Realtor. We've on Realtor #4, now 8 months into our 1-year listing contract and like the three before him he's been unable to bring in a single bid so we're doing our best to bring attention to the property on our own. I just got done writing back to some guy named John regarding the property.


----------



## UltraShy

BadGirl said:


> Well done, that is a triumph - making a nice new friend. It's great that you talked so long on the phone - that's definitely a good sign.


Thank you.


----------



## housebunny

She herself maybe won't do anything, but could be a couple's scam. Gonna get you somewhere isolated then come up behind you and smash your head in. (I watched all of the ID shows on Netflix :lol) Seriously, though, I hope it turns out to be a nice, honest friend.


----------



## nubly

Daveyboy said:


> I'd be very suspicious of a married 50 year old woman who just wants to talk ..


Just because a woman is married doesn't mean she isn't looking for some nookie.


----------



## SummerRae

visualkeirockstar said:


> **** that ****.


x2



Daveyboy said:


> Craigslist...
> Geez don't you read the news....
> Can't believe people still do this stuff in this day and age...


craigslist killer.



> I'd be very suspicious of a married 50 year old woman who just wants to talk ..


maybe sex. 



> Hope you have auto defrost on your freezer... You might end up in their..


x2
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ns-part-satanic-cult-report-article-1.1616297

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philip_Markoff



> Sorry.. this is really bad advice, especially for younger girls..


:yes


----------



## UltraShy

nubly said:


> Just because a woman is married doesn't mean she isn't looking for some nookie.


She's in an open marriage and she would be open to that. I've clearly explained to her that's simply not going to happen given that my sex drive is dead, so she knows where she stands.


----------



## loneliness

I'm happy for you Karl. It's always a great accomplishment when someone with SA makes a new friend.


----------



## UltraShy

loneliness said:


> I'm happy for you Karl. It's always a great accomplishment when someone with SA makes a new friend.


Thanks.


----------



## mellowyellow321

I think people should use their discretion with respect to Craigsllist. But, the OP did have a great conversation with someone, and I think that's great!!! I am glad you took the initiative and mixed up the routine a bit. But like others have said, please be prudent.


----------



## UltraShy

I talked with her again today. This time for just over a hour. Again pretty damn good for two folks with SA.


----------



## forex

just a question , what does this mean "SWM, 40, 6', 210# seeks WF"


----------



## mellowyellow321

UltraShy said:


> I talked with her again today. This time for just over a hour. Again pretty damn good for two folks with SA.


That's great. I hope things continue to progress. Keep us updated.


----------



## UltraShy

forex said:


> just a question , what does this mean "SWM, 40, 6', 210# seeks WF"


single white male, age 40, 6 feet tall, weight 210 pounds, seeks white female


----------



## UltraShy

I talked with her again this morning for another half hour. She still hasn't killed me, so I think I'm safe.


----------



## BadGirl

UltraShy said:


> I talked with her again this morning for another half hour. She still hasn't killed me, so I think I'm safe.


She sounds like a nice person. It's always brilliant to find a nice new friend. 
I think people sometimes are overly cautious about safety.


----------



## UltraShy

BadGirl said:


> I think people sometimes are overly cautious about safety.


While you should always be cautious, you shouldn't be paranoid simply because it happens to be craigslist. They're just ordinary people as you'd find anywhere else.


----------



## DanCan

good on ya. a regular dating site is the same risk as this. Person might have just found pics on the internet of someone else. I think it's cool. If I met someone on Craigslist though and got married to them... prob would make up a new story how met  Dove just in time to save her from a runaway bus..


----------



## LoungeFly

This is great! Sometimes just connecting with someone who understands is such a beautiful thing. I'm really happy for you.


----------



## obxshre

I met my husband on craigslist....Been together 6 yrs and married for one. It can happen. Wishing you the very best of luck!!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## UltraShy

obxshre said:


> I met my husband on craigslist....Been together 6 yrs and married for one. It can happen. Wishing you the very best of luck!!


That's such a sweet story.


----------



## UltraShy

Had yet another hour-long conversation with her.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

It's mainly gay guys that reply to my Craigslist ads. I've been talking to one woman from Craigslist for over a year now.


----------



## UltraShy

don36 said:


> Edit: Oh, and 120 acres for 50 grand? Are you kidding? Jesus - if I hadn't have spent all my money on that last manic episode I'd come over and buy it, that sounds very cheap. Be lucky to get a parking spot in the city for that here.


The land has some glaring defects which justify a very low price. In fact, one Realtor turned down listing it, saying it would be difficult to sell at any price. He's been proven right as there hasn't been a single offer thus far and we've had at least four Realtors over the last 9 years try to sell that land from hell.

My late father was pathologically cheap and surely bought it with the idea that something so inexpensive simply had to go up. He paid about $6,000 for it in 1976.

The most glaring defect is that the half mile of road frontage is all along low lands. This means you can't drive onto the property. You've have to get out of your vehicle and walk (probably with hip waders) onto the property. Because you can't drive onto the land and are not legally allowed to add fill such that a driveway can be put in there's no way you can build a home or cabin on it. The soil in that area isn't fertile and the growing season is short that far north, so no value for agriculture either. So add in swampy, no road access, no possibility of building a home, and you've got the property from hell that nobody but another pathologically cheap man would buy. Unfortunately, we've been unable to locate a pathologically cheap man. I'm not sure how you advertise for such a man (or woman). What's the polite term for pathologically cheap?:stu


----------



## UltraShy

We're going to meet Monday April 21 at a Ruger promotional event at a local gun shop/indoor range:

https://www.facebook.com/events/1431157190461113/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular

Yes, I trust she won't shoot me. (They take your ID before they hand over over a gun as they like some assurance they're going to get it back, so they'd know who shot me.)

I suggested it would give her a chance to try out a wide variety of handguns.


----------



## nubly

Don't forget the rubbers.


----------



## obxshre

UltraShy said:


> We're going to meet Monday April 21 at a Ruger promotional event at a local gun shop/indoor.


Good for you! I hope all goes well.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## slyfox

Good luck on the meeting! You're doing great! As long as you meet in a public place you should be fine.

Before I met my girlfriend I talked with a few people on Craigslist. It never went beyond a few emails. Guess they got bored or something. One was someone who was also shy or had SA and another was with someone who also kayaked. I've bought and gave a few things away on craigslist. Tried selling my aquariums on craigslist but ended up selling to someone on an aquarium forum. No trouble from any weirdos yet, but a band saw I bought was crap.


----------



## Double Indemnity

komorikun said:


> Nothing ever bad happened to me using craigslist. It's mainly just horny, harmless guys as long as you do some basic weeding out.


^This.

Oh my god, I've missed you, komorikun.


----------



## UltraShy

nubly said:


> Don't forget the rubbers.


Nothing sexual is going to happen, even though you're fully convinced that I'm in the habit of meeting strangers for sex.


----------



## nubly

I'm just saying it's always good to be prepared. I've been on dates in which the girl said no sex. But you know...


----------



## bottleofblues

I don't think OP should worry about her being a psycho, he's a guy. The psychos are nearly always male.
Still, wouldn't want to end up with one of those dick chopping *****es.


----------



## arishorts

UltraShy said:


> We're going to meet Monday April 21 at a Ruger promotional event at a local gun shop/indoor range:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1431157190461113/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular
> 
> Yes, I trust she won't shoot me. (They take your ID before they hand over over a gun as they like some assurance they're going to get it back, so they'd know who shot me.)
> 
> I suggested it would give her a chance to try out a wide variety of handguns.


This is great Ultra Shy i'm very happy to hear. Are you two shooting together? Are you teaching her to shoot? Or are you meeting at a shooting range?


----------



## UltraShy

arishorts said:


> This is great Ultra Shy i'm very happy to hear. Are you two shooting together? Are you teaching her to shoot? Or are you meeting at a shooting range?


Meeting there. She already knows how to shoot, though she hasn't done any shooting in the last decade. I haven't done any shooting in the last 15 months.

When I saw they were having a promotional day I thought it sounded like a good public place to meet up. I've been to Ruger promotional events in past years and they're always very busy.


----------



## UltraShy

nubly said:


> I'm just saying it's always good to be prepared. I've been on dates in which the girl said no sex. But you know...


How many times do I have to explain that my sex drive is dead? Get a dictionary out and look up what "dead" means if you're confused.

I have no interest in having sex. And I could not physically have sexual relations (without the help of injectable ED drugs which I do not have). I hope that explanation has been sufficiently clear for you nubly. You have an odd fascination with my imagined sex life.


----------



## Tiger Lily 7

Good luck. How it works out well for you, and for her also.


----------



## UltraShy

I talked with Patty again this evening for a bit over an hour on the phone. Talked with her yesterday as well. Things are going well.


----------



## nubly

Oh yea, I know what 'going well' means


----------



## UltraShy

nubly said:


> Oh yea, I know what 'going well' means


I don't know what 'going well' in quotes means, so would you please enlighten me, nubly.

I can only assume it's a sexual reference, seeing how you seem endlessly obsessed with that one subject, unable to think about anything other than sex. Perhaps a treatment program to help you get over your sexual obsession is in order. I personally don't find discussion of her grandkids erotic. Would you?


----------



## UltraShy

Talked to her for about an hour and a half again today. It's very relaxing to chat with her.


----------



## rambo

Good job. Beating up SA.  ... If I was in you shoe I would pissed that I have no x-drive but it is good you standing strong about it. You even told her that it is dead. Good job man. #BeatingUpSA


----------



## BadGirl

UltraShy said:


> Talked to her for about an hour and a half again today. It's very relaxing to chat with her.


I'm glad this thread is regularly updated.
Maybe some envious people around...talking for an hour & a half - this is one of my goals.


----------



## nubly

UltraShy said:


> I don't know what 'going well' in quotes means, so would you please enlighten me, nubly.
> 
> I can only assume it's a sexual reference, seeing how you seem endlessly obsessed with that one subject, unable to think about anything other than sex. Perhaps a treatment program to help you get over your sexual obsession is in order. I personally don't find discussion of her grandkids erotic. Would you?


I thought you're on HRT. Maybe I'm confusing you with someone else.


----------



## UltraShy

nubly said:


> I thought you're on HRT. Maybe I'm confusing you with someone else.


I use 7.5g of AndroGel daily and I'm still not horny. I wish I were horny, but I'm not. The root cause of my lack of libido will need to be investigated further. I haven't had time to look into it yet.

That said, could you please stop responding to this thread. I'm getting quite tired of having to explain to you repeatedly about my lack of libido & erectile dysfunction (even with Cialis). At this point I have no interest in having sex, nor do I have the physical ability to have sex. You keep pressing the point, but no matter how many times you bring up sex those two very basic facts will not magically change. She understands this, but you seem to just not get it no matter how many times I explain the same thing over & over.


----------



## Gas Raid

Heck yeah. I don't know why so many people here are skeptical of craigslist, these people are your neighbors. I have the same kind of thing going on via video with someone who seems to have SA herself, and it's really nice to talk with someone who understands.


----------



## UltraShy

We talked only briefly today. She totaled her car today. She's physically fine except for some back pain.


----------



## UltraShy

Today was a short chat. Only about 20 minutes.


----------



## UltraShy

Talked with her again this morning for over an hour. It's very relaxing to chat with her. No anxiety at all. She totally puts me at peace.


----------



## UltraShy

Today's call was short -- only about 15 minutes. We plan to talk tomorrow before our meeting on Monday.


----------



## UltraShy

We talked for half an hour today. Tomorrow we meet.


----------



## longwaytorun

You and Dave should play one on one basketball. Take it to the hole and dunk on him!


----------



## slyfox

UltraShy said:


> We talked for half an hour today. Tomorrow we meet.


Have fun on your meeting. Still meeting at the shooting range? If so, how did you both do on the targets?


----------



## Lonelyguy

longwaytorun said:


> You and Dave should play one on one basketball. Take it to the hole and dunk on him!


The hell is that supposed to mean? This thread has nothing to do with me yet I find myself being dragged into it and insulted.


----------



## UltraShy

slyfox said:


> Have fun on your meeting. Still meeting at the shooting range? If so, how did you both do on the targets?


We met at Cabela's fist as that's really close to her home. I got $40 for signing her up for the Cabela's "cult." Since I was at Cabela's I checked what they'd give me for my Taurus PT92 that I want to sell.  Their offer is $250 and is valid for 30 days. Then we stopped by McDonald's and each got one of their delicious soft serve cones for 49 cents. We looked over pics of her family while enjoying our cones. Then it was off to Fletcher Arms for Ruger Promo day.

She actually didn't do any shooting at all, though I encouraged her to give it a try. I'm sure she will shoot another time when we play with my guns. My MKIII -- my favorite & least intimidating gun -- is currently in Arizona being fixed by Ruger and I look forward to getting it back soon. Today I'll be back at Fletcher Arms to have an UltraDot 30mm red dot scope mounted & bore sighted on my Ruger GP100 (.357 Magnum). I have the mounting rail, scope, and rings -- all top of the line -- and just need it put together. I'd originally planned to put on a Bushnell TRS-25 red dot for $80, but that turned into a much more expensive project with a $175 UltraDot and ultralight titanium rings for $152. Nothing about shooting is cheap it seems.

I don't expect to shoot that today as the Loctite cures. I intend to shoot my Glock 34 (9mm Competition Model) which I spent considerable time & effort bore sighting the other night. That green dot should definitely be on target by now. In hindsight, I wouldn't have gotten a laser, but I've had a laser for two years and I might as well use it.

Patty and I have a great time together. I got to see where she lives. It's right on a lake with a lawn that's wet as a sponge. I met her husband, Andrew. Then I dropped her off back at Cabela's where I got a hug & a kiss and she picked up her truck. Overall, a lovely time was had by all.


----------



## UltraShy

Lonelyguy said:


> The hell is that supposed to mean? This thread has nothing to do with me yet I find myself being dragged into it and insulted.


It means no girl wants to be within 100 yards of him.


----------



## BadGirl

I love checking in on this thread...just look at some of the post before last: 'cones...looked over pics...a hug & a kiss...' 
I bet I'm not the only one with a twinge of envy (in a nice way).


----------



## UltraShy

Just got off the phone with Patty. We talked for 45 minutes today. She agrees that yesterday went well and that there will be future meetings.


----------



## UltraShy

Talked with Patty for half an hour this morning. I surprised her by being up early.

I was up because Dan called from the local gun shop to tell me my gun was ready for pick up. It was having a rail mounted so a red dot could be mounted to that. I'd left it there yesterday for them to work on. $50 total for them to mount & bore sight a red dot scope. I had planned to go with a modest $80 Bushnell TRS-25 red dot, but instead ended up putting on a $176 UltraDot using $152 ultralight titanium rings. Guns are black holes that suck in money it seems.


----------



## UltraShy

Just had a 40 minute chat with Patty. It's nice having a friend to talk with regularly.


----------



## UltraShy

slyfox said:


> Have fun on your meeting. Still meeting at the shooting range? If so, how did you both do on the targets?


Could have done better if I had a proper rest to shoot from. I tried a .22 bolt action rifle at 25 yards (end of the indoor range). 4 of the 10 shots were within 1". The rest were pretty close. I blame the ****ty position from which I was shooting. This was the first time I shot any long gun at all. Previous experience was entirely with handguns.

Patty didn't do any shooting, much to my surprise, despite her history with guns.


----------



## slyfox

UltraShy said:


> Could have done better if I had a proper rest to shoot from. I tried a .22 bolt action rifle at 25 yards (end of the indoor range). 4 of the 10 shots were within 1". The rest were pretty close. I blame the ****ty position from which I was shooting. This was the first time I shot any long gun at all. Previous experience was entirely with handguns.
> 
> Patty didn't do any shooting, much to my surprise, despite her history with guns.


Glad you had a good meetup and got to try out a long gun. I've only target practiced with a compound bow and air rifle. I wouldn't have been able to resist some target shooting. I've thought of taking up hunting at times, but now that I'm going to a psychiatrist I worry about it showing up in a background check. From your posts it doesn't sound like you've had troubles, so maybe I'm over worrying about it. I've thought of going to an indoor firing range that I think rents guns.


----------



## UltraShy

slyfox said:


> I've thought of going to an indoor firing range that I think rents guns.


The range I go to has something like 70+ guns to rent including a 9mm submachine gun: http://www.fletcherarms.com/gun-rental/

And you don't have to worry about seeing a pdoc showing up in a background check. It doesn't. After all, seeing a pdoc hardly means you're crazy.


----------



## slyfox

I see the machine gun is full auto too.

Ok on the pdoc. I was just anxious something might come up because I go to him for depression. Either way I probably wouldn't be considering a gun for awhile. I'd either want a gun for protection or something for small game hunting(hate the idea of waiting long hours for a deer). Might try out renting sometime soon though.

Keep up the phone chats. You're doing great!


----------



## UltraShy

slyfox said:


> Keep up the phone chats. You're doing great!


Thanks.


----------



## Fat Man

Your daily post are so heart warming. It makes me feel hopefully about my own goals and ambitions ^-^ 

...........However, the darkside of me is waiting for this story to take an unsuspecting twist( Stupid darkside,nobody likes you,GO AWAY!)


----------



## UltraShy

Nanorell8 said:


> Your daily post are so heart warming.


So I have an audience to a daily saga. I had no idea. Well, Patty has a sore throat so she simply sent me an e-mail for today.


----------



## Fat Man

UltraShy said:


> So I have an audience to a daily saga. I had no idea. Well, Patty has a sore throat so she simply sent me an e-mail for today.


Yes, I find your daily progress with Patty interesting


----------



## UltraShy

Just a quick 10 minute call today with Patty between breakfast & shower.


----------



## BadGirl

UltraShy said:


> Just a quick 10 minute call today with Patty between breakfast & shower.


Only 10 minutes? That's not good enough! You should be spanked!


----------



## UltraShy

I talked with Patty for 40 minutes today. Just had to get my daily Patty fix. She's something special.


----------



## straightarrows

nubly said:


> Just because a woman is married doesn't mean she isn't looking for some nookie.


 brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## komorikun

I haven't browsed the personals in long time. Just been looking at rooms available. But I just looked now, and wow, the new "gallery" image search makes browsing the personals much more interesting to say the least.

edit: not interesting, just quicker to browse.


----------



## UltraShy

Patty said she'd take me out to eat for my b-day if she wasn't sick. We only talked for 5 minutes today and I wished her well. Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## UltraShy

She's still sick so I didn't get my daily fix of Patty by phone.

She sent a brief e-mail:



> Still sick.....must go to doc tomorrow, fear i have pneumonia.ears all plugged up too......feel bad im not up to talking tonite, nighty nite my friend. Nyquil calling to me... hope your good&#8230;.


I wrote back saying I hope she gets better soon & wishing her well.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Okay, I am now caught up with this story and following it like other people are... o-o


----------



## UltraShy

Patty is still sick, but feeling a bit better.

We got to talk for several minutes before I got a call on another phone from Evan, an SAS member, who I'd planned to talk with this evening.


----------



## UltraShy

Talked with Patty tonight for about 50 minutes. She has a job interview in the morning.


----------



## UltraShy

Talked with Patty yesterday. She was filling out paperwork for her new job.

She told me that her application for a Cabela's credit card was denied. Well, I still got my $40 of points for trying to get her into the Cabela's cult. And she gets to keep her Cabela's hat. As you regular readers of this thread will recall that's where we originally met in person.


----------



## UltraShy

I talked with Patty for a little while this evening. She has to go to bed early so she can get up for her 3rd shift job.

She had called me this afternoon and left a voicemail on my cell while I was at the shooting range. I didn't realize it though as I never actually check for voicemails on my cell.

I was at the range busy checking out if Ruger had actually gotten my MKIII properly fixed with new bolt stop assembly and a new bolt. It appears they did. The .22LR pistol is working perfectly. It works so well that I ended up going through an entire bulk pack of 525 rounds. I also just had to play with my .357 revolver with red dot. I brought both guns to the range. I ended up running though 200 rounds of .38 Special. They rent range time by the hour and I seem to redefine hour as I think I was there for 4 hours firing off all those rounds. They don't seem to care how long you stay when they're not busy & they weren't busy with plenty of open lanes. This is why I alway go during the week and during the morning & afternoon. I never go during the evening or weekend when everyone is there because they're off work.

I gave Patty a call when I got home from the range.


----------



## UltraShy

Only got to talk with Patty for a few minutes. She's busy taking the grandkids to the zoo today. Still nice to hear her voice even if for just a little while.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Do you trust the other people in the shooting range to not shoot you? This question came to mind when I was reading about one of your visits.


----------



## moloko

I kind of want to talk to Patty as well now (but not really). Must feel great having someone to talk whenever you need or feel like. Strange how you don't run out of things to talk about.


----------



## UltraShy

FunkyFedoras said:


> Do you trust the other people in the shooting range to not shoot you? This question came to mind when I was reading about one of your visits.


I've never worried about being shot at all, and I have generalized anxiety so I worry about damn near everything. The folks at the range tend to be very nice & friendly; not at all threatening.

Keep in mind that it would be a pretty bad idea to shoot someone at a range given that you check in and they have your driver's license info so they know your name & address, so even if the shooter gets away the cops know where he lives. And if you shoot somebody, you're not getting away. Everybody who works at the shop is wearing a gun and they know how to use it. If you try shooting them, you're definitely going to be shot down. They're not going to simply let you get away.

Or did you mean someone accidentally shooting me? I've never seen anybody at the range handling a gun in an unsafe manner. They have rules on how you have to handle firearms to help prevent accidents like that. I'd say you're quite safe.


----------



## UltraShy

moloko said:


> I kind of want to talk to Patty as well now (but not really). Must feel great having someone to talk whenever you need or feel like. *Strange how you don't run out of things to talk about.*


You can talk about anything. Whatever mundane things that are going on in your life at that time. It doesn't have to be earth shattering news.


----------



## Cam B

I understand the whole Controversy over Craigslist. Yes at times it can become shady but overall it's not a bad site if you sort out the crazies from the non-crazies. if you do meet up with her, go somewhere public like a Restaurant or even a Coffee shop. Just imagine how she feels.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

UltraShy said:


> I've never worried about being shot at all, and I have generalized anxiety so I worry about damn near everything. The folks at the range tend to be very nice & friendly; not at all threatening.
> 
> Keep in mind that it would be a pretty bad idea to shoot someone at a range given that you check in and they have your driver's license info so they know your name & address, so even if the shooter gets away the cops know where he lives. And if you shoot somebody, you're not getting away. Everybody who works at the shop is wearing a gun and they know how to use it. If you try shooting them, you're definitely going to be shot down. They're not going to simply let you get away.
> 
> Or did you mean someone accidentally shooting me? I've never seen anybody at the range handling a gun in an unsafe manner. They have rules on how you have to handle firearms to help prevent accidents like that. I'd say you're quite safe.


Oh okay, cool. Yeah, I guess that's a good point that everyone else has guns too. I never really thought about this aspect of going to shooting ranges until reading your posts so I was just curious. It sounds nerve wrecking.


----------



## UltraShy

I had a long talk with Patty yesterday. She was sick. She thinks she has the flu, even though she got a flu shot. Hopefully it's not the flu as that sticks around a long time & I want her to get better soon.


----------



## Ineko

I'm curious, does she know you report about what you two do together like this on this site? Also you have a great eye for detail in whatever you talk about btw


----------



## komorikun

Are Patty and her hubby into kinky stuff?


----------



## nubly

UltraShy said:


> I had a long talk with Patty yesterday. *She was sick. She thinks she has the flu, even though she got a flu shot.* Hopefully it's not the flu as that sticks around a long time & I want her to get better soon.


Doesn't always work.


----------



## starburst93

I almost responded to a craigslist ad, but i'm scared the person is going to be a psycho, or try to have sex with me. Hard to trust people nowadays.


----------



## UltraShy

nubly said:


> Doesn't always work.


That's what I said. Though you should still get a flu shot.

Turns out she didn't have the flu. She just has a hangover. Good news since that doesn't stick around for a couple weeks like the flu.


----------



## UltraShy

komorikun said:


> Are Patty and her hubby into kinky stuff?


Such as? You must remember that my idea of kinky is rather skewed.


----------



## UltraShy

Patty had her family & some friends over at her place today for a party. She invited me & my mother. We went even though I was nervous. We survived. My mother enjoyed the free food. I enjoyed way too much free food as is the standard for me when exposed to free food.


----------

